# Fx5 Output Nozzle



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

The stock output nozzle was banging against the glass. Sounded like a rattle, it got annoying. so i was looking for a system to hold it away from the wall when i got thinking. i know some people complain about the output being to low on the fx5. so i tried something. 








when you look at this you can see the flow gets divided in half and sent out through each side. and when articulated in a certain way you can actually restrict flow. not good. so i went out and bought one of these.








this is "polly" used for water lines. i went with this for a few reasons. my backgrounds black and i didnt want some gawdie white effin thing sticking out. and its got the "barbs" so you dont have to worry about it flying half way across the tank and smoking one of your guys. on the part that will be visible in the tank, i cut the barbs off. you dont need them and i think it looks alot better. *the fx out fits the 1" polly.* 








bam! there it its. same amount of flow coming out, just concentrated into one out. the flow gain is WAY noticeable. best part. i think my total cost was a George Washington. o and no more banging.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

I just bought and set up my fx5 and the output is just about the only thing im not to happy with. You think for such a filter they would give you some what better mounting hardware for the output.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

no kidding. i brought the hose really close to the clip on the output side. it holds it away from the wall and holds it more secure then having a ton of hose hanging out there. but other then that this filter rockssssssss.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I never had a problem with my fx5.

Glad you found an inexpensive fix that wored for ya though


----------

